# Need your expert opinions!



## Gooldg (24 d ago)

I am looking to purchase one of two JD backhoes and need help from you experts. I have a 1997 JD 310e (no cab) with a little over a* 1,000* hours and in good shape. I also have access to a 2011 310SJ (with cab) with *4500 *hours. Both have been maintained and all systems work. Can you provide me with your opinion on which is a better unit considering both are within about $1,000 dollars of each other. Pros and Cons would also be appreciated. This backhoe will only be used around my property for basic trench work, and road maintenance. 

Thanks


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I have zero experience with either machine so an "expert" opinion is not what I have here. However, I can offer this. 

The e model is the older, simpler unit. Provided the recorded hours on both are accurate, it would seem to have the fewest. That's not always the best assessment, as a hard life and/or abuse can take its toll in a short number of hours. 

The cab/no cab is a judgment call. Unless you plan to trench in January a lot, the cab may well be more a hindrance than an advantage, 

The e model should have the tried and true gear drive trans axle with hydraulic shuttle. The sj is more likely a full powershift. Which is better, I couldn't say, but the powershift will most likely be more expensive down the road should it ever need work done. 

The overall condition and operation of both machines should be evaluated in person before you make your decision. 

That's all I have.


----------



## Gooldg (24 d ago)

Fedup said:


> I have zero experience with either machine so an "expert" opinion is not what I have here. However, I can offer this.
> 
> The e model is the older, simpler unit. Provided the recorded hours on both are accurate, it would seem to have the fewest. That's not always the best assessment, as a hard life and/or abuse can take its toll in a short number of hours.
> 
> ...


While you may not be an expert, your input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

I think Fedup is right on track.. if the hours are correct on both units it boils down to whether the upgrades of the SJ are worth it to you..there's more life left in the E model. Every meter hour is wear and tear on the linkages. If the E has been properly maintained it's a good basic machine. B.


----------

